# why is it



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

when ever i'm invited to join a game on cod 5, it always comes up, unable to join host
makes it look like your ignoring the invite, which i dont


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What platform?
I had this on my pc but enabled port forwarding on my router and its ok now.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

it's a ps3. and router is a bt wireless.


----------

